# Schwinn Twinn Deluxe wheels



## xtreme_animal (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi all! I'm in need of some technical advice please. 
I am restoring a '70s Twinn Deluxe and am to the final point of the wheels. The tires say "26x1 3/8 to fit Schwinn s-5 or s-6 tubular rim." 
The dilemma I'm facing is that the hoops are beyond re-furbishing and I am looking to replace with new along with spokes/nipples. What size rim will I need to buy and also what guage spokes? The spokes in the rim are super heavy guage(it was suggested possibly motorcycle spokes had been added?) It does have good condition original hubs and the rear is the Atom drum brake which I really wish to re-use.

Any assistance is greatly appreciated! 
Thanks, Mark


----------



## dossa171 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey, I just saw your thread after posting a Twin issue of my own.....do you rims say "Schwinn" or "Schwinn Approved" or have S-6 marked anywhere along them?

when you ride the tandem does you bike ever want to wobble/fish tail a bit even when not apply breaks or turning?  

btw it looks good.


----------

